# Pics of my most recent harvests! For breakfast



## past times (Jul 29, 2012)

Good morning. It is sunday morning, just had a berrylicious coffee cake and some coffee...And 3 bowls . I love the wake and bake if i have nothing to do. Anyway, thought I would share some of my latest

First pic is Skunk #1, second is something called green spirit (Sk #1 x Big bud i think), third is the last nug of an ak47 auto that I tried (Indifferent on autos right now)

Enjoy!


----------



## past times (Jul 29, 2012)

order:
SK1, GS, GS, AK47


----------



## past times (Jul 29, 2012)

And the bong I got for this harvest. I call it Puff


----------



## past times (Jul 29, 2012)

Do i have to give you more for a comment? tough crowd


----------



## CYNiCAL (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm looking for these pictures...


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 22, 2015)

past times said:


> Do i have to give you more for a comment? tough crowd


Nice spliff, bong and dog  Happy Toking Bro


----------

